# Something to amuse..



## magmo (Feb 7, 2011)

While it is windy and wet we are not getting out so much so I have thought of somthing to keep your minds active.

I am doing a mapping project at work using the OS maps API. The map has to start somewhere. i.e. have a default location before a search can start.

We look at maps a lot planning explores and all of us have seen a feature that looks funny or a place with a funny name. Have a think and the best one will be used in the project, well untill it is spotted...

Here is the one that made me think of the idea.







I look forward to seeing the winner.....


----------



## nelly (Feb 7, 2011)

Ha!!!, It took me a good minute of searching till I found it!!!!

Wow, I've been called one a few times, but to live there, that would be something else!!!


----------



## highcannons (Feb 7, 2011)

Theres a Fentongimps in Cornwall!



magmo said:


> While it is windy and wet we are not getting out so much so I have thought of somthing to keep your minds active.
> 
> I am doing a mapping project at work using the OS maps API. The map has to start somewhere. i.e. have a default location before a search can start.
> 
> ...


----------



## klempner69 (Feb 7, 2011)

Also a Ventongimps too


----------



## highcannons (Feb 7, 2011)

Doh! thats what I meant.


----------



## krela (Feb 7, 2011)

That particular example has the double whammy of the image itself looking remarkably like a bridled horses head too!


----------



## lost (Feb 7, 2011)

What's so funny about Norse?


----------



## King Al (Feb 7, 2011)

Good fun:

http://www.funnynames.com/funny_names_for_places/page/1


----------



## magmo (Feb 7, 2011)

klempner69 said:


> Also a Ventongimps too



I wanted to see where ventongims was and typed it in to one of my map prototypes here http://www.puffinpost.com/os/repeaters.html

Type it into the seach bar at the top and look at the name of the place in the top left corner near the + on the zoom bar... Ha... Ha..

I have found a new use for my map if you type in somthing in the search bar it will list all places similar, try bottom... 

A few I found.

titty hill
Bell end
sillyhole
sillywinny wood

I think I will make a master map with them all on, keep them comming...

mo


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 7, 2011)

magmo said:


> ...if you type in somthing in the search bar it will list all places similar, try bottom...


Piddle's a good name for the search.  For Trekkers, there's a village near Axminster called Trill.


----------



## night crawler (Feb 7, 2011)

nelly1967 said:


> Ha!!!, It took me a good minute of searching till I found it!!!!
> 
> Wow, I've been called one a few times, but to live there, that would be something else!!!



That long , first name I saw.  Seems to be a lot of Head round the place as well.


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 7, 2011)

this has always brought a smile to my face

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...+of+Marden+Cowbag,+Wiltshire+&searchp=ids.srf


----------



## RichardB (Feb 8, 2011)

Shetland and Orkney have a lot of the same place names and Twatt is one of them. I went to the Shetland Twatt on Friday but it isn't much more than a farm and doesn't have a sign.


----------



## krela (Feb 8, 2011)

So am I right in thinking the O/S now have to make all their mapping information available to application developers for free?

That could have some very interesting / useful applications, particularly in mapping WW2 relics if you tied in with cptpies database etc.


----------



## night crawler (Feb 8, 2011)

50,000 scale is I don't think the 25,0000 scale is free but certanly worth thinking about.


----------



## muppet (Feb 8, 2011)

there is a cocks just up the road from me always brings a smile to my face


----------



## scribble (Feb 8, 2011)

There's a Land of Nod in East Yorkshire. 
I knew someone from Kent who, visiting Derbyshire was struck by the expletive placenames eg Crich! and Holymoorside!


----------



## stevejd (Feb 8, 2011)

how about this one
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?X=375125&Y=406345&A=Y&Z=120


----------



## HypoBoy (Feb 8, 2011)

I wouldn't want to live here.


----------



## stevejd (Feb 8, 2011)

Here's a few someone else found in google maps


----------



## mookster (Feb 8, 2011)

Brown Willy in Cornwall always gets a giggle although it's actually a Tor


----------



## LiamWg (Feb 8, 2011)

There is a Fannys Lane in bucklebury not too far away from me :L


----------



## magmo (Feb 9, 2011)

krela said:


> So am I right in thinking the O/S now have to make all their mapping information available to application developers for free?
> 
> That could have some very interesting / useful applications, particularly in mapping WW2 relics if you tied in with cptpies database etc.



You can use their API and it is free for any website and will allow you to use up to 50,000 tiles a day. You can also get other maps by downloading the data from the os website including csv files with usefull information in. Yhey will also send you the street level maps if you ask for them, they come on about 10 DVD's.... all free... I have some ideas of some usefull mapping projects, just getting the time to start on them.


----------



## krela (Feb 9, 2011)

magmo said:


> You can use their API and it is free for any website and will allow you to use up to 50,000 tiles a day. You can also get other maps by downloading the data from the os website including csv files with usefull information in. Yhey will also send you the street level maps if you ask for them, they come on about 10 DVD's.... all free... I have some ideas of some usefull mapping projects, just getting the time to start on them.



Please don't think it's a great idea to map all the derelict places in the country... it's not...

You'll just end up creating a tourist/pikey guide to destruction!


----------



## magmo (Feb 9, 2011)

krela said:


> Please don't think it's a great idea to map all the derelict places in the country... it's not...
> 
> You'll just end up creating a tourist/pikey guide to destruction!



No that was not one of the projects....


----------



## TK421 (Feb 9, 2011)

When I lived in Leicestershire the local paper had a house for sale in Shepshed on 'Butt Hole Lane', I rang up the estate agent and asked if it had an uphill garden, he didn't get it and said no, I then asked him if it had a rusty Sheriff's badge on the door, at this point he got it and told me to fuck off


----------

